# Gil Shaham Concert



## Quaverion

I'm going to see Gil Shaham play for the first time in my life at the end of this month in Ohio.


----------



## Daniel

Hey thats nice. What pieces will he play?


----------



## Quaverion

Not sure yet. I'll have to see. I'd like to know, too.


----------



## Thomas

Would u make it a habbit to be fully prepared for the concert? I would read up abt the nature of the work, history of the performer and so on. And even hear different recordings b4 going for the concert. I think preporation work as such is important, in order to fully understand and appreciate the performance.


----------



## Daniel

I do that too usually, but sometimes it is an exciting thing just to go into a concert and dont know the work (or little). The first contact with it can be a wonder for you when it is played live.


----------



## Quaverion

Here is a link to the pieces he will be playing:

http://www.clevelandorch.com/html/Performa...m=7&y=2004&d=31


----------



## becky

Oh, it's been a while since I heard the Cleveland Orchestra. I hope you have a great time. (I was born and raised in the Cleveland area and sometimes get homesick.)


----------



## 009

> *(I was born and raised in the Cleveland area and sometimes get homesick.) *


Tell me abt that place. Is it beautiful?


----------



## Quaverion

My father was born and raised near Cleveland in Oak Harbor and Toledo.


----------



## 009

No wonder u feel that special attachment. ^_^


----------



## 009

BTW, do let us know how Gil Shaham's concert.
Are u excited? Is he one of yr personal fav?


----------



## Quaverion

I am really excited! Three violinists really stick out in my mind; Heifetz, Shaham, and Perlman. They are my three favourite ones. I heard he signs autographs afterward. I'm going to try to get him to sign a poster I have of him. I'll frame it after he does. B)


----------



## Quaverion

P.S. What is "BTW"?


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 25 2004, 10:29 AM
> *Tell me abt that place. Is it beautiful?
> [snapback]413[/snapback]​*


Well, it has it's nice spots! It can be a dirty city, but it's gotten cleaner. The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame is there and it has a really cool looking building! The views of Lake Erie can be really nice, especially at sunset. I used to spend many summer evenings at the Lake hanging out with my friends. When I was a child we would go sailing every Sunday.

Well, the Cleveland Orchestra is good. My school used to take us to see the orchestra for field trips. I appreciated it!

Oh and BTW = by the way


----------



## 009

> *The views of Lake Erie can be really nice, especially at sunset. I used to spend many summer evenings at the Lake hanging out with my friends. When I was a child we would go sailing every Sunday.*


Ahhh... Just the kind of Sundays that I need...


----------



## Quaverion

I just got back from the concert. He autographed three CD covers, two of which were not available at the store there. He realized this. I Also talked with him briefly. I asked him what strings he uses, and he said he only uses dominants, and for the e-string he said something I can't remember.  He said he hasn't played with that many types of strings before, so he doesn't know that much about if they are the best or not. He also asked my name (Andrew) and I got my picture with him shaking my hand. He also knows that I also play the violin! I was so giddy! I'll post all of the pictures here in maybe a few days. B)


----------



## Daniel

Hey that must have been a wonderfull and enriching meeting. I am really jealous.... We are waiting for the pics!


----------



## Quaverion

Here is me and Gil. This is an EXTREMELY BAD picture of me. I look much better in real life. I would normally not even put anything up like that, only Gil Shaham is in it. I'll try using a real camera next time...

[attachmentid=27]


----------



## Daniel

Must have THE event! How was his hand shake?


----------



## Nox

...I think that's a great picture! Shows a great deal of fun and enthusiasm! Wonderful...

...BTW...look at Gil's fingers...very long...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Aug 2 2004, 05:05 AM
> *Must have THE event! How was his hand shake?
> [snapback]1045[/snapback]​*


It was the best handshake of my entire life! :lol:


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by Rhadamanthys_@Aug 2 2004, 01:13 AM
> *Here is me and Gil. This is an EXTREMELY BAD picture of me. I look much better in real life. I would normally not even put anything up like that, only Gil Shaham is in it. I'll try using a real camera next time...
> 
> [attachmentid=27]
> [snapback]1016[/snapback]​*


Hey, you look good! B)  It's just that you are obviously not posing in a portrait studio.  I am very glad for you that you got to meet Gil Shaham. I have never heard him myself, I probably should.


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Aug 3 2004, 02:01 AM
> *Hey, you look good! B)  It's just that you are obviously not posing in a portrait studio.  I am very glad for you that you got to meet Gil Shaham. I have never heard him myself, I probably should.
> [snapback]1097[/snapback]​*


He sounds a lot better in person than on CD. It s cool because he hops around a lot while playing, and is very energetic, unlike Heifetz. Heifetz would probably have had a fit if he had seen him play!


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by Rhadamanthys_@Aug 3 2004, 08:13 PM
> *It s cool because he hops around a lot while playing, and is very energetic, unlike Heifetz. Heifetz would probably have had a fit if he had seen him play!
> [snapback]1113[/snapback]​*


Isn't it funny when there's two people who are very different and would probably butt heads, but you like both of them (and their ways of doing things)? That is something I have encountered many times before. Sometimes, though, it's not funny but rather frustrating and pathetic, especially if they were to get hotheaded. 

Anyway, maybe I'll get to see Gil Shaham sometime.


----------



## Quaverion

I just read an article that Gil is extremely good at math and has done a lot of work in that field as well as violin. I am a dual Math and Music Performance major. Very auspicious... :lol:


----------



## Daniel

Usually you hear musicians are good in maths, though you can't generalize of course.

But maybe it is kinda a cliché, I don't know.

For myself, I think I am good in maths, but it's sometimes really boring like Stochastic and such things, you really don't see the relation to reality.


----------



## oistrach13

well, people rarely ever study math just for the sake of math (unless they like it, which is rare). usually, most of the math a person studies, while having no immediate relation to real life, is a very important tool in phyics, chemistry (and of course business), subjects which are very related to reality.

I haven't heard this cliché that musicians are usually good at math, from what I have seen, usually the opposite is true, people who are good at math become engineers here, not musicians.


----------



## Quaverion

I like math just because it is fun, but I am a dork, so.


----------



## Daniel

Yes I think it IS a cliché, but it is a flying meaning (I don't think this word exists in English like in German, but you guess it... ) here...


----------



## Quaverion

Speaking of concerts, I am going to see Pinchas Zuckerman perform with the Buffalo Philharmonic on the 18th of September. I can't wait. B)


----------



## Daniel

Great! What will they play?


----------



## Quaverion

Uh oh. I'm not sure yet.  I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## Quaverion

OK. Here is all the info.


----------



## Daniel

So do you usual buy tickets because of the interpret not because of any piece? Or just looking firstly on performer, then repertoire? Is an interesting question what everyone's habbit is...


----------



## Quaverion

I usually look at the pieces, but my mom bought me the tickets for my birthday, so I didn't know which pieces he would be playing.


----------



## Daniel

You have/had birthday? When? Have to know it...


----------



## Quaverion

September 20. I think it is on the events calendar.


----------

